# Little things that bug you.



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Nothing major, just things you wish were different.

I'll start with 2 things:

1.) You park at a lot and then take a van to the airport and the driver (due to his driving) makes you nauseous. I wish the drivers would have to ride in the back of the van during part of their training so they would know how rough the ride really is.

2.) I wish grocery store baggers would have experience actually carrying bags of groceries into the house and actually unloading the bags of groceries and putting them away. So they'd know how to better load bags for the customers convenience. I always make sure my groceries get put on the belt from my cart with like items together (fridge items together, freezer items together, etc), but somehow when I get home the bag with laundry soap also has a package of hamburger meat, a bag of chips and some ice cream.
In what strange world does that make sense?


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

1. I have the same issue with ambulance drivers

2. I do the same thing


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

1. Wasn't awake for the ambulance ride maybe that was a good thing

2. Me too!! and what possed them to but the bread in like that!! 

3. slimy dish clothes... it dosen't take more than a minute to ring it out and hang it!! But jumping up and down screaming never touch the dish cloth and don't do dishes sounds so childish and self defeeting! I really really hate touching cold slimy yukky dish clothes!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Not too much bothers me that's small.. Figure life's a bit short to worry bout small things.  I'm pretty easy to live with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

2 people with carts standing side by side just yapping at the grocery store ......


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

NickieL said:


> Not too much bothers me that's small.. Figure life's a bit short to worry bout small things.  I'm pretty easy to live with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today



See that's cause your a very nice person!  I'm not :shrug: :whistlin:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

1) Stupid People.. 

2) Even stupider people... 

We have an over abundance of the above two here in the DC area... go figure...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> 1) Stupid People..
> 
> 2) Even stupider people...
> 
> We have an over abundance of the above two here in the DC area... go figure...


 I used to say I'm surrounded by idiots :whistlin:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The longer I stick around this city, the more I realize why this country is so screwed up...


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

People who make poor financial choices and then want to whine to me about how broke they are. I find it hard to bite my tongue and refrain from suggesting that perhaps they should have set aside rent money before buying those season tickets to some sports team.

Also town. I hate going to town.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

It bugs me when little things bug me.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Anyone over the age of 25 that uses the term "Bestie" in reference to a good friend. 
The fact that the word pleaded is not a word!! The word meaning the past tense of plead is pled, and yet every night on the news, some jackwagon newscaster uses the word pleaded. Did they not take middle school English?


----------



## Nate_in_IN (Apr 5, 2013)

1. Clothes left on the bathroom floor.

2. Leaving dishes in dishwater in the sink until they are cold and slimy.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

People who spend big money to buy a big SUV, but then have no idea how to parallel park, so they drive up over the curve. They have to go back and forth several times and they STILL aren't parked properly.
Nate, you must know my wife.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Saying "Bring" when "Take" is the proper word. Example- Here, bring this with you. Proper-Here, take this with you.

My MIL- The hundred question game.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

There are so many annoying little things!

1. Grocery carts. It chaps my hide to see able bodied people, in beautiful weather, be too lazy to walk 30 feet and put their cart away in the corral. They leave them where they can roll around and damage cars, block parking spaces, etc.

2. Obnoxious driving. There are so many different ways this can manifest itself. It's a good thing for some drivers that I still value the looks of my 9 yr old car, because if I had a really old beater I would probably not be able to refrain from giving them a "tough love" driving lesson. The ones where I have to really talk myself out of "trading paint" are when they try to pass and crowd in front of you when their lane is ending, even though there is waaaay more empty space behind you. All they had to do was let off the gas a little to merge smoothly. And, when they zoom around to get in front of you then immediately slam on their brakes to take an exit or make a turn.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Automated messages ....press this n that type thing....I would like to talk to a human.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh all the comments about grammar reminded me of one. Has anyone noticed the doubling of the word "is"? For example, "The thing is, is that people are using "is" far more often than I have ever noticed before." And for me, the thing is, is that is really annoying.

Also - "nucular" - that is one I think we can genuinely blame on Bush.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Interesting LOL. I have an issue with folks leaving the sopping kitchen cloth in the sink as well.....not really fond of bath towels that stink due to improper drying.

Something new for me is my unpleasant feelings toward driver who weave in and out of traffic to get one space ahead of where they were. My own DD does that though I tell her if she does that when I passenger I will never allow her to drive me anywhere!

People who cannot see the big picture. Subject A (unemployed adult) recently got food stamps to help out the person who has been buying the groceries where he lives. Now subject A wants to buy groceries for subject ab, and ac who are both working adults and do not live with subject A. Subject A cannot see that his using his food stamps to buy food for others means that someone else must then purchase food with THEIR funds to feed Subject A?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol... I use the word " bestie"!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hum, I have a guest that will never use a towel more than once. I don't know what that is about. oh, ya, that phone thing like in NickieL' s above post ^^^. The phone must automatically do that. Is that an advertisement or what?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

ticks.

asian lady beetles.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I stock up when things go on sale. Consequently, I eventually run out of something. I can't tell you the number of times I've had to buy something without a coupon because it was absolutely needed, then the following Sunday..BOOM...there's a coupon.

That bugs me. Also rude drivers (always seem to be BMW). Why is that??


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Hum, I have a guest that will never use a towel more than once. I don't know what that is about.


I used to be like that myself (keywords 'used to be') I now have a nice big towel rack of my own (no one else uses it ever) that the towel can dry properly by the next day. In the past that was not true.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

paradox said:


> Oh all the comments about grammar reminded me of one. Has anyone noticed the doubling of the word "is"? For example, "The thing is, is that people are using "is" far more often than I have ever noticed before." And for me, the thing is, is that is really annoying.
> 
> Also - "nucular" - that is one I think we can genuinely blame on Bush.


But, do you know what the definition of is, is?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

When I get over the little hairs growing out of the bridge line of my nose, I'll have time to get cranky about other things.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

People who interrupt. It seems to have become an epidemic. No one waits for anyone to finish their sentence or thought anymore. And it isn't just the young (who seem not to have been taught this simple example of good manners) who interrupt. I think it is actually worse when it is done by the older interrupters because they do know better.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

The one that gets me is the use of "busted" for "broken". The newscasters do it all the time and it drives me crazy (i.e. "There is a busted water main...). No, there isn't a "busted water main" but there may be a "broken water main".


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

The word "actually". It's not needed in any context. Next time you're tempted to say or write it, think of the same sentence without it. It'll mean the exact same thing.

"I actually rode the horse - or - I rode the horse" See?

Also, the word "that". 90% of the time it's not needed, almost as bad as the above word I hate.

One more thing, people like me who pick at other people's grammar.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Press 1 for English or 2 for Spanish. 

If you want to live here, learn the freakin language!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Press 1 for English or 2 for Spanish.
> 
> If you want to live here, learn the freakin language!


People who lnsist foreigners learn to "speak the language" when they don't speak a word of Cherokee, Souix, Navajo etc. :hammer:


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Actually, cockleburs are the thing that bug me the most lately. (Just to aggravate OT).


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

In public bathrooms-----grosses me out when people don't flush the toilet! Also, when there is pee on the seat. 
In the kitchen----fully saturated kitchen sponges in the sink. They get so dirty, and stinky so quickly. I don't use them but I know others do. Eeww.
The use of the phrase "Going forward". When I first heard it in a company meeting around 11 or 12 years ago, I remember thinking that that would be the next new catch phrase in business, and I knew I would hate it. It was for a long time, but in the last few years, I've heard presidents, teachers, bosses, and preachers using it as well. I'd like to never hear it again. 

It annoys me to get a message on my cell phone asking me for my vote from this or that candidate, or a cruise line wanting me to book a cruise with them,etc.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

A sink full of cold dish water and dirty dishes.

Chiggers

Meddlers

An empty bourbon glass


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Obstacles in walkways or commonly traveled pathways

Items sticking out into those areas, like pot handles, etc.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Oggie said:


> When I get over the little hairs growing out of the bridge line of my nose, I'll have time to get cranky about other things.


feh. I kept doing face slaps until they migrated to INSIDE my nose. At least I'm not like a science teacher I once had. He combed his ear hair. (I didn't care, he was that good a teacher.)


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Having to use the 'pen' at CVS to sign for meds and the
fact that of all places - they don't have any cart wipes!!
Yuck :yuck:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. People who do not understand the concept of personal space in the check out line.....for heaven's sake dude, back up.

2. People who suck down soda / ice tea like it's the last one they will ever get! In an hour or less time frame drink FIVE diet cokes (16 oz glasses) and want to act all snotty if their drink glass (on the 4th and 5th glass) is close to the bottom when you come to refill it.

3. People who do not say please and thank you at the deli counter; instead say "ya, uh gimme a pound of...." and when the employee says "can I get you anything else today" "uh nope".....and walks away. GA-RUNT cave people, use your manners!!

4. People who use the self check lanes, but are either clueless how to use the system, or slow as molasses. Forgive me guys, but men are the worst. They act like they are on a different planet when they get to the check out lane....(insert image of deer in headlights looks, drool hanging low, with a head of iceberg in his hand staring at the machine that keeps telling him PLACE ITEM ON THE BELT...yet he isn't sure what to do....)

5. This one is actually kinda funny, not so annoying....People who flip you off for doing the speed limit in the right lane!!!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

1. "Supposebly" "Puhkin" "Sammich" When adults are speaking.

2. People who don't know that both Nuclear and Nucular have in fact been accepted pronunciations of the word. "Physicist Richard Muller addressed the pronunciation of nuclear at some length in the UC Berkeley "Physics 10" (AKA "Physics for Future Presidents") course. For one, "nucular" is how the nuclear power industry pronounces it, but I don't recall the rest. It should be possible to find the exact lecture. â Peter Mortensen Jun 7 '11 at 6:37 "

3. People who expect internet writing to have the same standards as college writing.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Tech support that don't speak understandable English or Spanish. Accents so bad there is no way to know what they are saying, than they get mad and hang up on you..


----------



## SeanInVa (Oct 3, 2013)

a few driving related

1. people who don't use blinkers. It's probably the easiest possible thing to do in the car - flip a switch - and 90% of people are too ---- lazy to do this. My wife included - who then likes to complain about OTHERS who don't do it.

2. People who are so entitled they think they deserve to be let in, after racing all the way up the merge lane ignoring 1/2 mile of merge over signs. And then they throw a tantrum when you don't let them over.

3. Leaving the dish sponge, soaked with water, in the bottom of the sink. My wife does this. Her sense of smell is terrible, and mine is apparently super-human because I can smell that mildewed sponge as soon as I step foot in the kitchen. Then I smell it all day long on my hands, because that smell doesn't just "wash off" easily. And if I say anything about it, I'm being mean and picking at what she does wrong, no matter how nice i try to say it. sigh

4. "Libary" - no, it's Lye-B*R*ayr-ee.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

"you people"


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

"Is"... is you going to the store? Is they going to cut on my power later today? I had a professor in college who didnt know the difference between is and are. It bothers the dickens out of me!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

It hurts my brain to see misspelled words, misused words, and incorrect word usage. I see it in every online story, and it drives me bonkers. 

Examples: Affect and effect. No one seems to know which one applies to the situation they are writing about. Due and do, same thing. Lose and loose, almost becoming the accepted way to spell lose. They're, their, and there. Whether and weather. Dragged, not drug, hanged, not hung. There are more, but you get the point. 

We were taught in journalism school to never abbreviate, always spell everything out. Spell it out when you write, "should have" instead of "should of," the abbreviation of should've becomes should of because it sounds like it. Could have, would have, and so forth.

It is heartbreaking to realize how illiterate the general population is becoming. 

Other things: People who yak on their phones while walking around in the store, usually in a loudish "look at me!" voice. You have my utter contempt. You are only important in your own mind. 

How people drive. Switching lanes repeatedly, just to get to the light first, or ahead of everyone else. What have they accomplished? Driving way too fast, everywhere. I used to do that, too. Did, until I had a friend get killed trying to set a new speed record on the way to work one morning. No more. Call me ol' pokey, now. I'm at the speed limit or below, all the time, everywhere, and I still get to where I'm going, pulling in about thirty seconds behind the "speed demon" who tail-gated then passed me doing 80.

I clean offices at night for grocery money. I have to mention a thing that bugs me relating to that; please learn how to use the bathroom, and when to flush. Also, if you "explode" all over the toilet, have the decency to grab some TP and wipe at least some of it up. It may be several days before I get back, and by then, well, its kind of hard to clean it off. Sorry, if this is off-putting, but it needs to be said.

Thank you all for letting me vent!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Saying something like, "Doctors THAT prescribed medicine." Instead of, "Doctors WHO prescribe medicine."


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

1) Check out clerks (or others for that matter) who make you jump through unneccessary hoops to show you that they have that much power anyway.
2) People who make a mistake all on their own yet try to drag you into the blame with irrelevant accusations- like "I wouldn't have hit that car if you hadn't sneezed and distracted me."


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

"I couldn't hear you over the cack-a-phony of mis-pronounced words."

How about people that try to bug you intentionally?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Some of ya need stress balls or something.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> 2. People who suck down soda / ice tea like it's the last one they will ever get! In an hour or less time frame drink FIVE diet cokes (16 oz glasses) and want to act all snotty if their drink glass (on the 4th and 5th glass) is close to the bottom when you come to refill it.
> 
> !


DH has a medical condition which necessitates his drinking lots of liquids while he eats. Would you rather he choke and then throw up all over your restaurant (it has happened to us, he was thoughtful enough to make it to a bus bin) because a judgement was made without all of the facts. He also has a demeanor that some may take as snotty, but really he is just focused on eating his meal successfully.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

While I know that both are considered okay, I don't like hearing someone say, "It's two-thousand AND thirteen." We never seemed to say, "I was born in nineteen-hundred AND sixty-six." Just, "Two-thousand thirteen" is fine with me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mo cows, have you been driving in Columbus, Ohio lately?

Things that bug me

1) STUPID drivers who should NEVER have been given a license. Just FYI, in Ohio you are required to blow your horn before passing someone on the left on a 2 lane road. There is no need to give me the finger because I am following the law. 
Also included are drivers who stop to let you turn left when there is no traffic behind them. No it's not considerate for you to stop then set there and get all huffy because I think you want to ram into my car and then blame me for not yielding the right of way. Just drive and get out of my way so I can make a _legal_ left hand turn.
Another I've seen recently and causes me to have screaming fits is drivers who stop for a school bus going the other way on a FOUR lane road! You are required to stop on a 4 lane (or more) road ONLY when the bus is traveling your direction.
Drivers who get into the left hand lane only to make a right hand turn across 2 or 3 lanes right in front of you. 

2) those little long legged cellar spiders that are all over inside my house. Oh how I hate those things!

3) Daylight savings time.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

People who need me to "send it again" because they can't take 2 seconds to look back in their inbox to when I sent it!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

1.) We were at a fairly expensive (for us at least)restaurant last week, the guy at the table across from us was talking on his cell phone for much of our meal, really loud, getting up from his chair, moving around all while yakking to someone. I don't need to hear your conversation nor do I want to hear it. If you have to conduct business in a public place do it in a low tone or go outside.

2.) I live off a state highway 3 lanes each way. I get sick of people who are making a right hand turn to wait until all 3 lanes are clear so they can turn into the far lane, even though they are not turning for miles. Turn into the near lane and then move over as traffic allows people!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mnn2501 just reminded me of another thing that really gets under my skin. Men who seem to think they need to wear that nasty filthy covered in who knows what ball cap in a restaurant. Cmon fellas, lose the hat indoors... I promise, there are no bees in here that need swatting!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Less-is-more said:


> I stock up when things go on sale. Consequently, I eventually run out of something. I can't tell you the number of times I've had to buy something without a coupon because it was absolutely needed, then the following Sunday..BOOM...there's a coupon.
> 
> That bugs me. Also rude drivers (always seem to be BMW). Why is that??


Will your stores take the coupon after the fact, with a receipt?


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Rick said:


> Will your stores take the coupon after the fact, with a receipt?


Nope, but Target will give you a price adjustment if the item goes on sale within 14 days of purchase.:gaptooth:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

People who talk with their mouth so full that chopped up food falls all over! YUK!

People who use their fingers to blow their nose and toss the snot onto the ground. Double YUK!!!! 

Men wearing their pants with the waist down around the knees. Come on, how can that be comfortable?


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is something that doesn't really bug me, but I feel dumb.

..posting on a thread here and realizing the original post is a year or two old. (checks this thread...:indif: )


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ana Bluebird said:


> People who use their fingers to blow their nose and toss the snot onto the ground. Double YUK!!!!


Never go to Chinatown.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Less-is-more said:


> This is something that doesn't really bug me, but I feel dumb.
> 
> ..posting on a thread here and realizing the original post is a year or two old. (checks this thread...:indif: )


A classic never gets old...................


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Another I've seen recently and causes me to have screaming fits is drivers who stop for a school bus going the other way on a FOUR lane road! You are required to stop on a 4 lane (or more) road ONLY when the bus is traveling your direction.


Here in MD you're required to stop for a school bus even if you're going the opposite direction, unless there's a median. If there's a median and you're on the opposite side of the median, you don't have to stop. If there are multiple lanes and NO median, everyone has to stop.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> A sink full of cold dish water and dirty dishes.
> 
> Chiggers
> 
> ...


Don't mean to meddle but drink from the bottle. Here...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bret said:


> Don't mean to meddle but drink from the bottle. Here...


I thought we were talking about the little things... an empty bottle is no little thing, its a disaster!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> Here in MD you're required to stop for a school bus even if you're going the opposite direction, unless there's a median. If there's a median and you're on the opposite side of the median, you don't have to stop. If there are multiple lanes and NO median, everyone has to stop.


Thats how it is here too. As a matter of fact I was raked over the coals for passing the school busses as they were loading in the school parking lot once. I was on an entirely separate street that happened to run parallel to the schools parking lot. Its been a long time but if memory serves that cost me a $50 fine and court costs on top of having to appear at the school and listen to the principles bellyachin for an hour. I stop for busses.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

The lists on line of things that people won't tell you.

Today I saw a list called five things plastic surgeons won't tell you. Other examples--things your waiter won't tell you, things your banker won't tell you. I was thinking about getting a butt lift to help hold my jeans up.

I am bugged by financial news headlines that end in question marks. "Is now a good time to get back into equities?" No one knows anything until it's later.

Oh, there is a list of five things that I won't tell you about me. There are thousands more. I already let the candy corn and circus peanuts out of the bag.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

When some people reply to a question, the first word out their mouth (where most words come from) is "So.."


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Snowfan said:


> When some people reply to a question, the first word out their mouth (where most words come from) is "So.."


So what's wrong with that?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

The single cart aisle block. 

The lack of staying to the right/left of an aisle, but instead barreling down through everyone else wherever you choose, and snorting when others don't jump out of your imperial way. 

People who don't wash their hands after using a public bathroom. I always have a flash of a desire to follow them out the door and sing the same "Wash your hands!" song I used when my son was smaller and still in need of bathroom guidance.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Know-it-all"s, Rude people at the store, and mini vans....LOL


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> Here in MD you're required to stop for a school bus even if you're going the opposite direction, unless there's a median. If there's a median and you're on the opposite side of the median, you don't have to stop. If there are multiple lanes and NO median, everyone has to stop.


Same up here


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

When people don't push their grocery cart as designed and stand to the side of it pulling it along with one hand thinking they're all cool and thereby taking up the entire aisle. PUSH YOUR CART LIKE A NORMAL PERSON!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

People who drive vehicles with the big stick on last names on the back window. Usually a SUV.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Classof66 said:


> People who drive vehicles with the big stick on last names on the back window. Usually a SUV.


Or people who have those stick figure families on the back window, also usuall an SUV.

I know this is my issue and not theirs, but, as one half of an infertile couple, those stickers are yet another painful everyday reminder that we don't have children. I feels like they are rubbing their ability to procreate in my face.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I've been tempted to get one man and four or five women stick figures and about 15 kid stick figures just to make people laugh lol! Also thought about one lady sticker with 40 or so cat stickers lol!! But I just can't see spending the money on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

I know this will probably bug somebody,but honestly I am amazed and amused about some of the things that bug some of you


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Hypocrites like my fundamentalist christian husband who abandoned his unemployed, disabled wife of 29 years and ran off with his fundamentalist catholic tennis coach, then refused to pay spousal support so he can take said hussy on the trip to Belize that I had planned for our 30 anniversary. :smack

Run on sentences :grinheh heh)


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> Hypocrites like my fundamentalist christian husband who abandoned his unemployed, disabled wife of 29 years and ran off with his fundamentalist catholic tennis coach, then refused to pay spousal support so he can take said hussy on the trip to Belize that I had planned for our 30 anniversary. :smack
> 
> Run on sentences :grinheh heh)


Yeah....you pretty much win this thread.

So sorry he put you through this.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

FeralFemale said:


> Or people who have those stick figure families on the back window, also usuall an SUV.
> 
> I know this is my issue and not theirs, but, as one half of an infertile couple, those stickers are yet another painful everyday reminder that we don't have children. I feels like they are rubbing their ability to procreate in my face.


Or those stickers of a little Calvin kid peeing on a Chevy logo, or Ford logo, or "my ex", or whatever. Ima gonna get one of a kid peeing on a kid peeing on something.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

People who have more than two bumper stickers, especially the kind that start with a demand for world peace (as if anyone driving behind them is going to slap their forehead and say "that's what I was meaning to do," ) go on to several ecological demands, pass through more tax money for education, have a Obama/Biden left from the election, etc. I resent being nagged by the rear end of a car.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Folks who post threads about their pet peeves tend to bug me a little :rotfl:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Those stick-on families kinda bug me too. Like they're the only ones who have ever had kids. Nobody cares if your son plays lacrosse. Nobody cares if you went to Disney world. That's great you have a cat and two dogs. I was really curious to know if the people driving the Ford Explorer in front of me had 1 dog or two...now I know! ound:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mrsgcpete said:


> DH has a medical condition which necessitates his drinking lots of liquids while he eats. Would you rather he choke and then throw up all over your restaurant (it has happened to us, he was thoughtful enough to make it to a bus bin) because a judgement was made without all of the facts. He also has a demeanor that some may take as snotty, but really he is just focused on eating his meal successfully.


Medical conditions do not require people to drink 5 DIET COKES in 45 min.
5 Water refills? No problem.
Multiple water refills when the meal is spicy? No problem.
Your husbands condition is not 'the average person' that comes in and sucks down diet coke like it's their last, he is the acception to the rule..
(( there are ALWAYS medical conditions that excuses something...sheesh))

Drama Drama where it is not needed.
Interesting, out of 81 posts, you pick one thing out of my comment to high light?

I think everyone (except those who seek a reason to complain or be offended...)) knew what I was talking about: Medical conditions excluded.

I could say:

Oh......well I have a medical condition that makes me talk at the top of my lungs on my cell phone and I have to get up and move around a lot or I will choke and vomit all over the restaurant, so shame on you for being so insensitive to me, the one out of a million that has a legitimate excuse to 'appear to be rude'........:thumb:


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Another I've seen recently and causes me to have screaming fits is drivers who stop for a school bus going the other way on a FOUR lane road! You are required to stop on a 4 lane (or more) road ONLY when the bus is traveling your direction.
> 
> Another.. not to harp on it, but here too...
> Illegal *NOT* to stop no matter the amount of lanes or the direction. Only exception is if there is a concrete median....
> might be time to check your book again...


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Know-it-all"s, Rude people at the store, and mini vans....LOL



LOL What bugs you about minivans?

I love mine, great livestock utility vehicle, keeps other people in them with pesky ola snot-nosed-kids from hitting mine with their car door (if they're in the back where they belong). Mine's good on fuel.
Got to ask, why the hate? LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Medical conditions do not require people to drink 5 DIET COKES in 45 min.


:umno:
The above bugs me: If the policy of the place is free refills, then its free refills - doesn't matter if its 1 refill or 100, they need to be given timely and with a smile. They need to change the policy if the restaurant does not like people drinking 5 refills in 45 minutes.

That makes up for people like DW and I that almost never have our drinks refilled - heck sometimes we share one and don't finish it.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> :umno:
> The above bugs me: If the policy of the place is free refills, then its free refills - doesn't matter if its 1 refill or 100, they need to be given timely and with a smile. They need to change the policy if the restaurant does not like people drinking 5 refills in 45 minutes.
> 
> That makes up for people like DW and I that almost never have our drinks refilled - heck sometimes we share one and don't finish it.


 
And the mark up on soda has to be pretty high too...so can't imagine they're not making money, especially when the cup is filled 3/4 with ice.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Flies that kamikaze into my beer glass. Nothing in the world will set me off more.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mnn2501 said:


> :umno:
> The above bugs me: If the policy of the place is free refills, then its free refills - doesn't matter if its 1 refill or 100, they need to be given timely and with a smile. They need to change the policy if the restaurant does not like people drinking 5 refills in 45 minutes.
> 
> That makes up for people like DW and I that almost never have our drinks refilled - heck sometimes we share one and don't finish it.


You guys are so cute....bless your hearts.

It's not getting refills (per the OP's question "things that bug you")
It's not getting 5 refills in 45 min.
They charge 2.50 for a coke.....and you can buy a 12 pack on sale for that!!

What 'bugs me' is the BEHAVIOR of people....

Being an 'attentive' bartender means, your glass never goes empty....that the bartender is attentive enough that they see your glass is half full, and is quick to make sure to refill it.
People who can drink an entire 16 oz diet coke in TWO DRINKS, and do that REPEATEDLY and THEN get indignant when on their 4th or 5th refill if you are not FAST ENOUGH 
(( Like they are the ONLY table in the place, and their 5th DIET COKE IS ALL THAT MATTERS)).......:help:
Show some self restraint. Show some moderation. Don't be such a glutton...80 ounces of diet coke in 45 min.
Who on the planet thinks that is a good idea??
((PS all of my tables are ALWAYS provided a 16 oz glass of ice water upon me greeting the table. and PSS the people who bug me are those who suck down soda like they are never going to get another one, YET LEAVE THE WATER GLASS UNTOUCHED.....dude, they are not 'thirsty'. They have no impulse control))

I just don't know how to be clearer....OMG really.

OY vey, can you pick out a comment from any of the other 85 posts of 98 things that bug other people and ride them?:bash:
Or am I not allowed to voice my opinion?

Or do you really just like me that much?:kissy:
Cause they say, that when the kid on the play ground picks on you it's cause he really likes you and wants to get your attention!!ound:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I thought of one!

People who don't treat others as they expect to be treated. For example---(and I see this one in the forums a bit) 

Belief systems--- people who expect their beliefs to be respected but tell others that their beliefs are totally wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Passwords. Seems like you need a password to do just about anything these days. Then there is the issue of password security - don't write it down, don't keep it electronically, don't use a name or other entity you might be familiar with, etc. 

I can't just have a simple 4 or 5 letter password that I might be able to actually remember. I have to have this many numbers, that many letters, and special characters. Then there are the password generators that create a complex long password that I have to write down to even have a remote chance of remembering it.

And then there are the 'special security questions' where they give you a half dozen questions and you can choose two or three of them to use. Honestly, I don't even know the answer to half of the options given. It used to be you could just use your mothers maiden name, but no, that's not good enough anymore. Now you get things like, 'who was your 3rd grade teacher?'. And then there are the completely bizare questions like,'if you needed a new first name what would it be', 'what is the name of your arch rival in 6th grade', 'if you could control your height how tall would you be'? 

The security questions are so ridiculous that I have to write down the answers or just use the same simple false answer for every question, which of course probably not very secure.

I ran into this one not to long ago where I had to pick an 'image' used for part of the security sign-on. So my image is a puppy dog. And I wrote that down so I don't forget it. 

I have trouble remembering where I parked my truck sometimes, much less remembering the slew of passwords seemingly needed in modern society. Sheesh, I thought it would be therapeutic venting this, but now I'm all wound up!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I've become very good at resetting passwords. I usually can get done what I want in one session before I've confused which one is current.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Absolutely.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Wayne02 said:


> Passwords. Seems like you need a password to do just about anything these days. Then there is the issue of password security - don't write it down, don't keep it electronically, don't use a name or other entity you might be familiar with, etc.
> 
> I can't just have a simple 4 or 5 letter password that I might be able to actually remember. I have to have this many numbers, that many letters, and special characters. Then there are the password generators that create a complex long password that I have to write down to even have a remote chance of remembering it.
> 
> ...


 
Your new password for the day is

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis


You must enter it correctly on the first time and enter it before and after the non decipherable captcha security key


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

NickieL said:


> I thought of one!
> 
> People who don't treat others as they expect to be treated. For example---(and I see this one in the forums a bit)


I discovered a magic button that makes it all better.:heh: I follow this (see my tagline) but sometimes it's nice to have blinders on because what I can't see doesn't bother me.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

It bugs me when I go over to someone's house and they have a big dog and he runs over and his nose goes right *there*. And 9/10 times the dog's owner either doesn't notice or is too embarrassed to tell their dog to get its face out of my crotch. We have a repeat offender (my daughter's friend's dog). I'm half temped to eat beans beforehand to at least have a fighting chance against the Great Dane.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

NickieL said:


> I thought of one!
> 
> People who don't treat others as they expect to be treated.


I have heard this all my life, but I also learned at a young age that its not always so... after getting my face slapped by enough girls I quit treating them the way I wanted them to treat me!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

FeralFemale said:


> When people don't push their grocery cart as designed and stand to the side of it pulling it along with one hand thinking they're all cool and thereby taking up the entire aisle. PUSH YOUR CART LIKE A NORMAL PERSON!


 Grinning...I just caught myself doing this last week. Now I know that I am not a normal person.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Little things that bug me.....

Cashiers that are not polite, that don't say "hi", bye" or don't even count back your change for your purchases.

People of FB that seem to change their profile picture more often then they change their underwear.

People always bad mouthing other people and acting the martyr when they're actually kissing those peoples behinds. (I have a sister that does that)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

One that bugs me, the people that drive the cars that did not get the blinker/turn signal indicator lights. I feel so sorry for them. I've not seen those cars on a car lot, but I know they are out there, cause so many people have them. Not having them must be a really good discount on the purchase price. :huh:

And if you don't like passwords, oh, my - one of the last systems I used. I had to have the computer password, the network password, the software being used password, and then the actual function I was logging into password. And they changed at various times, so were usually all different and all had one that changed recently.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

NickieL said:


> Not too much bothers me that's small.. Figure life's a bit short to worry bout small things.  I'm pretty easy to live with.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


Yeah, I don't Sweat the small stuff. Just Blow it Off & go on.

On the other hand: "the Devil is in the Details." 

The trick is "Not getting all shook up about the Small stuff".

Next year you won't even Remember a lot of those Little things that Bothered you yesterday.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

People that get in the left lane and stay there. Then when they get to a car in the right lane, they slow down and no one can pass.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Old John said:


> Next year you won't even Remember a lot of those Little things that Bothered you yesterday.


But the really irritating part is that they keep happening.................


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Possum Belly said:


> People that get in the left lane and stay there. Then when they get to a car in the right lane, they slow down and no one can pass.


Or the people who pull out in front of you then slow down. Just unltil they are sure that you have been sufficiently irritated, then they finally pick up speed.

Or the person who passes you, pulls back in front of you then slows down. This slow down goes on until you finally pass yourself. Then they speed up, pass, pull in front and slow again. Why do people do that? I did that with one man through the whole state of Nevada one time.

Or the person who is putting along when you go to pass them. Where upon they speed up, you decide whether to start breaking the speed limit to get pass or drop back. If you drop back, they slow up again. What does this do for anyone?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

People (mainly children, but some adults too) that refuse to blow their noses!!! They just sniff sniff sniff sniff sniff sniff constantly!!! Drives me absolutely bonkers. I can tell the kids to go blow their noses, but not my coworkers.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

SLFarmMI said:


> The one that gets me is the use of "busted" for "broken". The newscasters do it all the time and it drives me crazy (i.e. "There is a busted water main...). No, there isn't a "busted water main" but there may be a "broken water main".


_Busted_ is slang for _broken_. The words may not sound correct, but they still fit the expression. My very old-fashioned opinion: a newscaster should not be using slang.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Food noises...from adults and big kids....geez, close your mouth. It makes me completely lose my appetite. Hmmm, wait...a new diet program?....Seriously, I have to leave the room, it bugs me that much.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

NickieL said:


> I've been tempted to get one man and four or five women stick figures and about 15 kid stick figures just to make people laugh lol! Also thought about one lady sticker with 40 or so cat stickers lol!! But I just can't see spending the money on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


Be honest, you did get the lady sticker with the 40 cats, because I saw it on an SUV. The stickers went across the bottom and up one side.

The funniest/sad one that I've seen was man, woman, boy, girl, and the woman sticker had been removed.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Rude young people really bother me. It means their moms did not care enough to teach them basic manners.

Those answering messages where you have to punch stupid numbers over and over and over. Is it so hard to have an actual human to transfer your calls?

Prices that say one thing on the shelf then scan differently at the check-out irritate me.

Lack of handicap parking areas or less than required handicap places. My husband needs that, and there are places where they are impossible to find. And people who use their family members handicap sticker, but do not need it really irritate me too.

People who don't feed their animals or care for them adequately irritate me. A righteous man is good to his beast. And the same could be said for parents who don't care for their children well.

whiney employees.... enough said about that

An inadequate number of opened check-out lanes kind of get me unhappy too. Just yesterday, I walked out of a K-mart after waiting in line for 10 minutes. There were still 5 customers in front of me in the check-out lage. I refuse to spend my $ somewhere that they are too freaking cheap to supply clerks to check me out in a reasonable amount of time.

I could go on and on, but you get the basic idea. I guess I am old and crabby anymore. LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Good to see you mekasmom!!


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

People with no behavioral expectations for their kids. If you think your only job as a parent is to love them, you risk raising kids no one else loves. Teaching manners, impulse control and small age-appropriate responsibilities starts when very young. Maybe this is a BIG thing that bugs me!

Little things: the stereotypical broken nail. My broken nails are daggers that actually cut me, so it drives me nuts if I can't trim it right away. Nothing to do with appearance.

Price stickers that don't peel off right away, but have to be scraped off, such as on mugs and books.

People who don't think ahead when navigating aisles or two-way lanes as in a cemetary. Why not just park your cart or car to the side in case someone comes through? You have to stop it somewhere and it doesn't take any extra energy to stop it where someone can get by - don't just leave it in the middle just because you're not blocking anyone at the moment.

Long wait times at restaurants. No one's fault, just a small thing that bugs me! I'd rather go elsewhere.

People who can't stop checking their phones even when they're visiting others. Facebook is not crack, people! Put the phones down!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> And people who use their family members handicap sticker, but do not need it really irritate me too.


Please be careful to judge on that, I have a handicap sticker but to look at me you would see no reason for it. I have lung issues - can't walk long distances without having to stop, lean against something or sit and catch my breath. (its getting better)


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

SunsetSonata said:


> People who can't stop checking their phones even when they're visiting others. Facebook is not crack, people! Put the phones down!


  Yes..this especially. Be present. Be in the moment.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Today I'm annoyed at the smart mice around here who manage to eat the PB and not get caught in the trap. 

So essentially we're giving them a free snack daily.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

My neighbor's yappy dachshund coming into MY yard and barking at me. It barks at me every time I'm outside. He's learned not to come too close to my house. Teddy, my 17 lb cat, has jumped him several times. And I saw Jeffrey stalking him one day.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

SunsetSonata said:


> People with no behavioral expectations for their kids. If you think your only job as a parent is to love them, you risk raising kids no one else loves. Teaching manners, impulse control and small age-appropriate responsibilities starts when very young. Maybe this is a BIG thing that bugs me!
> 
> People who can't stop checking their phones even when they're visiting others. Facebook is not crack, people! Put the phones down!


I've experienced these two combined. It only happened once. Because now I'm mean. LOL

The dang phones. Do not get me started.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

catspjamas said:


> My neighbor's yappy dachshund coming into MY yard and barking at me. It barks at me every time I'm outside. He's learned not to come too close to my house. Teddy, my 17 lb cat, has jumped him several times. And I saw Jeffrey stalking him one day.


My neighbor's huge brain damaged (literally, he has that wobblers thing going on)cat who comes onto my porch and starts stuff with my Chihuahua.

I wish I were kidding. I hang my head in shame. Lol... my poor dog stands no chance when the big fluffy black cat ninjas down on him from above.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

People that run up fast on your rear while driving. Then those ones that follow to closely and when you get to a passing zone, they don't pass.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

People who say 'the government is paying for it' 
*NO* - the government has no money that it doesn't take from the taxpayer


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Press 1 for English or 2 for Spanish.
> 
> If you want to live here, learn the freakin language!


Why? English is not this country's native language. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Dutchie said:


> Why? English is not this country's native language.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Homesteading Today mobile app


It is the dominant language. The 'native' languages are the languages of conquered people.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

People who post links to videos with no explanation as to what it is.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

The use of are instead of our when writing. Like "Are family went to the store". Rrrr. Drives me nuts!
People who park at the gas pumps and then go into the store shopping while you are waiting behind them! Double Rrrrr!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Dutchie said:


> Why? English is not this country's native language.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Homesteading Today mobile app


I get irritated by the chose one for english and two for spanish thing. I don't mind the little insert to press a number for spanish but to ask 90% of the country to do something inconvenient is a ridiculous triumph of poltical correctness over reality when only those two choices are available.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh- an since it just irritated me- people who put smiley face icons at the end of statments they clearly mean to be nasty.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Rinsing off blooms/greens for a salad and then trying not to think about the promiscuous defecating Japanese beetles that were hanging out on it an hour before while eating.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

where I want to said:


> Oh- an since it just irritated me- people who put smiley face icons at the end of statments they clearly mean to be nasty.


Really?


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

^ LOL. Ah yes, passive-aggressiveness at its finest! 

Along those lines people who "apologize" by saying "I'm sorry you feel that way". Grr.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

where I want to said:


> I get irritated by the chose one for english and two for spanish thing. I don't mind the little insert to press a number for spanish but to ask 90% of the country to do something inconvenient is a ridiculous triumph of poltical correctness over reality when only those two choices are available.


Just for kicks I continued the call in Spanish to see if I was rusty or not. At the end of the call I think I transferred $500 dollars to someone else's account in Brazil! 

(just kidding..but I did continue the call in Spanish and got about 50% of what was being said. It wasn't a long call, let's just say that!)


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Even though I am usually really, really worn out after having to press 7 to 11 numbers on my phone to dial some company's or agency's number, I usually sit through the "Press 1 for English. Press two for Spanish" spiel, hoping to hear, "Press 3 to be connected with someone who will be efficient, courteous and kind and will have the knowledge or power to actually help you."

If that ever happens, I'll be happy to pound the dickens out of 3.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oggie said:


> Even though I am usually really, really worn out after having to press 7 to 11 numbers on my phone to dial some company's or agency's number, I usually sit through the "Press 1 for English. Press two for Spanish" spiel, hoping to hear, "Press 3 to be connected with someone who will be efficient, courteous and kind and will have the knowledge or power to actually help you."
> 
> If that ever happens, I'll be happy to pound the dickens out of 3.


Something I discovered by accident that works at least with my utility company. 
I kept dialing the service number, being put on eternal hold, then finally getting cut off. One time dialing back, I accidently hit the "2 for Spanish" button and it was magic. I no longer had to work my way through the phone tree only to wait then be cut off. I got to speak to a person immediately who had perfect Engish and was a sweet as could be. When she answered in Spanish- I said I was sorry, I must have pushed the wrong button. She said it was perfectly ok and fixed my problem right then.
I think that the phone tree must not continue in Spanish.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

where I want to said:


> Something I discovered by accident that works at least with my utility company.
> I kept dialing the service number, being put on eternal hold, then finally getting cut off. One time dialing back, I accidently hit the "2 for Spanish" button and it was magic. I no longer had to work my way through the phone tree only to wait then be cut off. I got to speak to a person immediately who had perfect Engish and was a sweet as could be. When she answered in Spanish- I said I was sorry, I must have pushed the wrong button. She said it was perfectly ok and fixed my problem right then.
> I think that the phone tree must not continue in Spanish.


Well, folks of English heritage are usually far more likely to put up with nonsense. Otherwise, no one would eat boiled beef, black pudding or kidney pie.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oggie said:


> Well, folks of English heritage are usually far more likely to put up with nonsense. Otherwise, no one would eat boiled beef, black pudding or kidney pie.


Does that mean if it was "push 1 for French", we would eat better?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

where I want to said:


> Does that mean if it was "push 1 for French", we would eat better?


Yes.

If it were "Push 1 for French" we would eat better.

Because we would probably be in France.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oggie said:


> Yes.
> 
> If it were "Push 1 for French" we would eat better.
> 
> Because we would probably be in France.


But we're not in England now either. 

Nor in Spain for the second choice. 

We certainly have our problems.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not all that big on French food--- I suggest we adopt Italian or Greek as our language, if we are going to say that food follows language.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Well, I'm pretty sure that I can get French, Italian, Greek, Mexican, Chinese or many other sorts of food here.

That's one of the reasons I'm happy to live in the United States.

It's that freedom thing.

Lots of folks tell me how I should live or speak, but I'm not required to actually do what they tell me.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok, if I'm pressing 1 for english, why do I get some guy whose native language is NOT english?


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Heck I've pressed 2 for Spanish and got someone who was probably in Bangladesh!! Try and get around that accent!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

catspjamas said:


> Ok, if I'm pressing 1 for english, why do I get some guy whose native language is NOT english?


But he is indeed speaking English when he talks to you, is he not?


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

There are lots of levels in proficiency when it comes to language. In my job I must be able to communicate with multiple native languages and if the interpreter is not well versed in both languages it is nearly impossible.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oggie said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure that I can get French, Italian, Greek, Mexican, Chinese or many other sorts of food here.
> 
> That's one of the reasons I'm happy to live in the United States.
> 
> ...


I don't know about that- they have you pushing buttons to speak your native language.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

where I want to said:


> I don't know about that- they have you pushing buttons to speak your native language.


True.

I also have to push a button on the vending machine to get my flavor of soda pop.

Dang the tyranny! 

I'm not even going to think about what happens in the elevator. That borders on kidnapping!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Today I'm bugged by those weird spam messages I get daily that consist of words like "Gently flowing through the phone caterpillar along the vitamin log spooned". Gmail catches those though, as well as the ones with Mandarin characters or Japanese - can't tell. Who sends these? And I don't need to enlarge my p- or meet people over 60 for dating!! WTH. I don't even have a p-.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

MDKatie said:


> But he is indeed speaking English when he talks to you, is he not?


If you want to call it that. If you have to keep asking the person to repeat themselves because you can't understand them, then it's not good customer service.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

where I want to said:


> I don't know about that- they have you pushing buttons to speak your native language.


I don't push buttons. I mash 'em.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Less-is-more said:


> Today I'm bugged by those weird spam messages I get daily that consist of words like "Gently flowing through the phone caterpillar along the vitamin log spooned". Gmail catches those though, as well as the ones with Mandarin characters or Japanese - can't tell. Who sends these? And I don't need to enlarge my p- or meet people over 60 for dating!! WTH. I don't even have a p-.


I've been having a lot of relatives that I've never heard of dying and leaving me their fortunes.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I really detest the fact that when other people are procrastinators and complacent they consistently create an emergency on my part to clean up the mess.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

One thing that bugs me:

People who turn into a parking lot or onto a street, and then stop, leaving the car behind them absolutely no where to go. 

I only really get upset at this because it is a real safety issue, especially on high traffic roads with no turn lanes. Seems that I am always the guy behind them, just trying to get to a store, with my car screeching to a stop and 90% of it still on a super busy road...while they sit in their idled car and muse whether they should have McDonald's or Wendy's...or if this road will really get them to the county fair grounds.

If you start paying attention to other cars while you are driving, at least 40% of the drivers out there have no concept that any cars could ever be behind them.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Oh, I've got another one:

We have a two lane road that merges to a one lane road, and the speed limit drops from 55 MPH to 40, and then to 30.

You would not believe the number of people who feel obligated to pass you just as you merge from the two lane into the single lane, often at extremely excessive speeds, just to slam on their brakes to turn left on one of the side roads, and force everyone behind them to wait while they can get a clear lane to turn left across oncoming traffic.

Someone is going to get killed in this area. 

Like I said before, 40% or more of the drivers on the road have no idea that anyone could ever be driving behind them...not that they would care any way.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

When I take some of my disabled residents on outings there are people who go out of their way to avoid getting near them.

I finally told one woman my guys weren't contagious and she couldn't catch their disability no matter how close she got to them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. When someone is trying to provide a service (deli counter, cashier, waitress, etc) and the 'customer' will NOT look up from their phone..........so you walk away and help someone else, and the 'customer' wants to get snippy about it. HAHAHHAHAH

2. Chronic gripers.

3. People who say "that's not fair".


----------



## FaithFirst (Nov 2, 2013)

People who drive the wrong way in the one direction lanes in the Walmart parking lot. People who park in the dashed lines in said parking lot instead parking in an actual spot- unless you're a disabled or an older person, use the legs God gave you and walk. Please. You are not more important than everyone else, we all buy cheap junk from the same store!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Too many choices. Example? The band-aid isle.
Ten Kajillion band-aid's to choose from.
For farts sake, I have a cut on my finger!!!
I love grocery shopping....but sometimes get overwhelmed/irritated by the obscene amount of choices for one product.

2. When I try to explain something, and it comes out 'wrong' the first time, and I try to explain again.......but it is not heard because the listener has shut his/her brain off because they heard what they heard, twisted it into something it was not, and are satisfied with their own perception of what I said.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

The fact that there are 5+ pages on this thread and less than one on things that make you smile.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Big honking pickups, or other vehicles, that pull up next to you block your ability to see oncoming traffic.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

catspjamas said:


> Big honking pickups, or other vehicles, that pull up next to you block your ability to see oncoming traffic.


Well sorry about that- I would duck down if it would help.


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

where I want to said:


> Well sorry about that- I would duck down if it would help.


It had just happened, when I posted that. I guess I sort of feel since I was there first, and the driver should know that I won't be able to see if they pull all the way up, they could have stayed out of my line of vision. They should be able to see over the top of my car. As it was, I had to wait until they made their left hand turn, before I could turn right.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

catspjamas said:


> It had just happened, when I posted that. I guess I sort of feel since I was there first, and the driver should know that I won't be able to see if they pull all the way up, they could have stayed out of my line of vision. They should be able to see over the top of my car. As it was, I had to wait until they made their left hand turn, before I could turn right.


 I feel the same way about those mini vans with tinted windows so dark that you can't see through them. When it happens, I always feel safer knowing that if I wait for them to exit, they will be the ones who get hit by oncoming traffic. 

I was joking before as I know it's irritating but then it is, in the end, better to just go, as your chances of getting across traffic are much worse than getting merged with it. You can't be sure just how long the other person will take to go while you miss opportunity after opportunity.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Passwords bug me too! The darn things don't tell you that they NEED caps or squigles. I have fixed this by using a swear and *s. It is very sad but true. That way when I write it down with out the *s it just looks like I am very unhappy with the company.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Since it just happened- why do the low battery signals on smoke detectors always come at night and always on the one 16 feet up the blasted wall.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I can't stand seeing big burly guys at the airport wheeling their little suitcases around. Sometimes I see tall 6 ft something, muscular young men wheeling a little 14 x 16 suitcase, and I just want to yell at them and say "Hey fella, can't you carry that thing"? I recently took Amtrak and it was the same thing - strong men pulling small suitcases on wheels. Meanwhile I saw several Amish women carrying huge suitcases with NO wheels! I can tell you that back in the 1950's when I was growing up, no self respecting man would be caught dead wheeling a suitcase around like a little sissy! What have our men become?


----------

